# ما هو الفيس بوك



## johna&jesus (12 أبريل 2009)

_فى الفترة الاخيره انتشرت رسايل سواء على الهوت ميل او الياهو

للاضافات فى الفيس بوك وفيه كتير منا مايعرفش حاجه عن الفيس

بوك او كيفيه التعامل مع خصائصه والاستفاده منها

والموضوع دا هيكون ان شاء الله شرح وافى للفيس بوك

من اول قصته وكيفيه الاشتراك فيه وفوائده والاستفاده منه




قصة الفيس بوك 






عندما جلس مارك جوكربيرج امام شاشة الكمبيوتر في حجرته بمساكن الطلبة في جامعة هارفارد الامريكية العريقة، وبدأ يصمم موقعا جديدا على شبكة الانترنت، كان لديه هدف واضح، وهو تصميم موقع يجمع زملاءه في الجامعة ويمكنهم من تبادل اخبارهم وصورهم وآرائهم. 


لم يفكر جوكربيرج، الذي كان مشهورا بين الطلبة بولعه الشديد بالانترنت، بشكل تقليدي. مثلا لم يسع الى انشاء موقع تجاري يجتذب الاعلانات، او الى نشر اخبار الجامعة او .. ببساطة فكر في تسهيل عملية التواصل بين طلبة الجامعة على اساس ان مثل هذا التواصل، اذا تم بنجاح، سيكون له شعبية جارفة. 

جوكربيرج حقق نجاحا سريعا في وقت قصير

واطلق جوكربيرج موقعه "فيس بوك" في عام 2004، وكان له ما اراد. 

فسرعان ما لقي الموقع رواجا بين طلبة جامعة هافارد، واكتسب شعبية واسعة بينهم، الامر الذي شجعه على توسيع قاعدة من يحق لهم الدخول الى الموقع لتشمل طلبة جامعات اخرى او طلبة مدارس ثانوية يسعون الى التعرف على الحياة الجامعية.


واستمر موقع "فيس بوك" قاصرا على طلبة الجامعات والمدارس الثانوية لمدة سنتين. ثم قرر جوكربيرج ان يخطو خطوة اخرى للامام، وهي ان يفتح ابواب موقعه امام كل من يرغب في استخدامه، وكانت النتيجة طفرة في عدد مستخدمي الموقع، اذ ارتفع من 12 مليون مستخدم في شهر ديسمبر/كانون الاول من العام الماضي الى اكثر من 40 مليون مستخدم حاليا، ويأمل ان يبلغ العدد 50 مليون مستخدم بنهاية عام 2007. 


وفي نفس الوقت قرر ايضا ان يفتح ابواب الموقع امام المبرمجين ليقدموا خدمات جديدة لزواره، وان يدخل في تعاقدات مع معلنين يسعون للاستفادة من قاعدته الجماهيرية الواسعة. 


وكان من الطبيعي ان يلفت النجاح السريع الذي حققه الموقع انظار العاملين في صناعة المعلومات، فمن ناحية بات واضحا ان سوق شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي عبر الانترنت ينمو بشكل هائل، ويسد احتياجا هاما لدى مستخدمي الانترنت خاصة من صغار السن. ومن ناحية اخرى نجح موقع "فيس بوك" في هذا المجال بشكل كبير.


وكانت النتيجة ان تلقى جوكربيرج عرضا لشراء موقعه بمبلغ مليار دولار العام الماضي. 
مليار دولار لا تكفي! الا ان جوكربيرج، وعمره 23 عاما، فقط فاجأ كثيرين من حوله برفض العرض. 

موقع فيس بوك يستخدمه اكثر من 40 مليون فرد حاليا 

وتوقع كثيرون ان يندم على هذا الرفض، خاصة وانه جاء بعد عام واحد فقط من قيام شركة "نيوزكوربوريشن"، التي يمتلكها المليونير الاسترالي روبرت ميردوخ، بشراء موقع "ماي سبيس"، وهو موقع للعلاقات الاجتماعية، بمبلغ 580 مليون دولار.


اما سبب رفض جوكربيرج لهذا العرض فيرجع الى انه رأى ان قيمة شبكته اعلى كثيرا من المبلغ المعروض. وحسبما قال في مقابلة مع صحيفة فاينانشيال تايمز البريطانية فانه "ربما لم يقدر كثيرون قيمة الشبكة التي بنيناها بما تستحق". واضاف ان

عملية الاتصال بين الناس ذات اهمية بالغة، و"اذا استطعنا ان نحسنها قليلا لعدد كبير من الناس فان هذا سيكون له اثر اقتصادي هائل على العالم كله". 

واثبت واقع الحال انه كان محقا في رفضه هذا العرض. فقد قالت صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال"، ابرز الصحف الاقتصادية الامريكية، الاثنين ان شركة ميكروسوفت تسعى لشراء 5% من قيمة "فيس بوك" بقيمة من 300 الى 500 مليون دولار، الامر

الذي يعني ان قيمة فيس بوك" الكلية تصل الى مبلغ من ستة الى عشرة مليارات. 

يشار الى ان شركة ميكروسوفت تحتكر اعلانات الانترنت على شبكة فيس بوك في الوقت الراهن. 

احلام ومشكلات امام جوكربيرج مشروعات كثيرة، فهو مثلا يريد ان يستمر النمو في مستخدمي الشبكة بحيث يتضاعف عدد

المستخدمين كل ستة اشهر، ويريد تقديم المزيد من الخدمات التفاعلية في شبكة "فيس بوك"، وان كان جوكربيرج لا يفضل عموما الحديث عن خططه طويلة الاجل. 

الا ان الطريق ليس سهلا. هناك منافسة شرسة من عدة مواقع للعلاقات الاجتماعية، ابرزها موقع "ماي سبيس" الذي سيبلغ عدد مستخدميه اكثر من 200 مليون فرد، ويعد اكبر شبكة للعلاقات الاجتماعية في العالم. 


هناك ايضا تقارير تحدثت عن قيام فيس بوك بتطوير نظام يسمح للمعلنين باستخدام المعلومات التي يقدمها مستخدمو الشبكة عن انفسهم، وهو ما ينفيه زوكربرج اذ ان مثل هذا النظام يثير تساؤلات عن مدى الخصوصية التي يتمتع بها مستخدمو الشبكة. 


بالاضافة الى ذلك فقد وجه المدعي العام في نيويورك يوم الاثنين 24 سبتمبر/ايلول مذكرة استدعاء لمسؤولين في "فيس بوك"، وقال في خطاب للشبكة ان فحصا اوليا اوضح وجود اوجه قصور في الحماية التي يتمتع بها مستخدمو الشبكة، خاصة صغار 

السن. وقد قام احد المحققين بالتظاهر بانه شاب صغير السن ودخل على موقع للشبكة فتعرض لملاحقة جنسية من قبل بعض المستخدمين. 


كما قال المدعي العام لولاية كونيكتتيكيت ريتشارد بلومينثال لوكالة رويترز للانباء ان مكتبه وجد ثلاثة من المدانين بجرائم جنسية ضمن شبكة مستخدمي فيس بوك، وان على الشبكة القيام بالكثير من الخطوات قبل ان يشعر بالرضى الكامل تجاهها على حد وصفه. 

ومن جانبها تؤكد الشبكة انها حريصة على القيام بكل ما هو ممكن لحماية مستخدميها. 
على طريق بيل جيتس؟ يبدو التشابه واضحا بين بيل جيتس ومارك جوكر بيرج. كلا الرجلين بدأ العمل في صناعة المعلومات في 

بداية العشرينات من العمر، وكلاهما اصبح من اصحاب الملايين في العشرينات ايضا، وكلاهما صاحب رؤية اثمرت نجاحا وتغييرا في سوق المعلومات استفاد منه الملايين في العالم.


وكلاهما درس في جامعة هارفارد، وان كان جيتس لم يكمل دراسته بسبب انشغاله بتطوير برامج الحاسبات الشخصية. وبين الرجلين ايضا علاقة عمل تتجه الى التطور والتوسع كما ذكرنا.

بل ان ملامح وجه زوكربرج تبدو لحد من قريبة من ملامح جيتس. 
غير ان جيتس، الذي ولد في عام 1955، هو الاغنى على وجه كوكبنا حسب تصنيف مجلة فوربس" الامريكية، وهو صاحب اكبر شركة لبرامج الكمبيوتر في العالم، كما انه اكبر متبرع للعمل الخيري في العالم. 
وهذا يعني ان على جوكربرج القيام بالكثير اذا ارادا ان يحقق نجاحا يقارب ماحققه جيتس 


وده تاريخ الفيس بوك 
المشاركه الجايه هتكلم عن الكلام العملي 
وازاي تستفيد من الفيس بوك 
وممكن تعمل ايه عليه

_​


----------



## kingmena (12 أبريل 2009)

علي فكرة انا اول مرة اعرف معلومات عن صاحب الفيس بوك 


ميرسي علي المعلومات دي


كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> علي فكرة انا اول مرة اعرف معلومات عن صاحب الفيس بوك
> 
> 
> ميرسي علي المعلومات دي
> ...


  وانا كمان 
ههههههههههه
_وانتى طيبة يا قمر ونورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك ياجون
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Michael (12 أبريل 2009)

نبذة عن مارك زوكربيرج الذى انشىء موقع الفيس بوك 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%83_%D8%B2%D9%88%D9%83%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B1%D8%AC​


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

انا اول مرة اعرف ايه هو الفيس بوك اصلا حاكم الجهل نعمة اليومين دول ههههههههه
مرسي ليك كتير ياجون نورتني وفهمتني ربنا يخليك للغلابه اللي زيي ههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> انا اول مرة اعرف ايه هو الفيس بوك اصلا حاكم الجهل نعمة اليومين دول ههههههههه
> مرسي ليك كتير ياجون نورتني وفهمتني ربنا يخليك للغلابه اللي زيي ههههههههههه
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> ربنا يعوض تعبك


 ع فا كرة   بجد  نورتى   وربنا ينورنا كلانا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا جون
ربنا يعطينا ذكاء وحكمة بيل جيتس ومارك جوكر 
مرسي جون​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا جون
> ربنا يعطينا ذكاء وحكمة بيل جيتس ومارك جوكر
> مرسي جون​*


 _اة يا راجعة بجد   محتاج شويا   لوشوفتى اى حد منهم خالية يبعتلى شويا ع الفيس  بوك​_​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn

شكرررا على المعلومة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## princess samir (7 سبتمبر 2009)

حلو ة أوى المعلومات دى شكراً و الرب يبارك حياتك و ارجو المزيد


----------

